# Al-werks 200 08 - welche Durchmesser Sattelstütze



## sochris (23. August 2011)

Hi,

Bin gerade unterwegs und habs nicht im Kopf welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze hat. Will nämlich gerade eine kaufen. Wars 30,9 oder 31,8.

Mega Dank im voraus

Chris

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. August 2011)

Hallo Chris,

die Stütze hat einen Durchmesser von 27,2, die Klemmschelle misst 31,8.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sochris (25. August 2011)

danke. Bin gerade zu Hause angekommen und bin froh nichts gekauft zu haben. auf meiner RaceFace evolve XC steht nämlich 31,6....


----------

